# maannos



## Gavril

Päivää,

Sana *maannos *tarkoittaa ymmärtääkseni koko kallioperän yläpuolella olevaa maakerrosta. (Oikein?)

Voiko _maannos _viitata täsmällisempiin alueisiin, kerroksiin tai osiin maata? Käyvätkö esim. seuraavat?


_Kumarruin ja otin kourallisen maannosta käteeni._

_Järven vierestä löytyy viljelyyn sopivaa maannosta._

_Multa ja hiesu ovat eri maannoksia._


Kiitos ja hyvää maaliskuun puoliväliä


----------



## DrWatson

_Maannos_ tarkoittaa Kielitoimiston sanakirjan mukaan geologiassa "maaperän pintakerroksia, joissa ilmasto, kasvillisuus ym. aiheuttavat t. ovat aiheuttaneet muutoksia". En ole itse tätä sanaa ikinä ennen kuullutkaan, enkä usko, että se kuuluu tavalliseen puhekieleen muilla kuin geologeilla. Mitä mieltä muut natiivit ovat?

Lauseissasi ei ole sanaa _maannos_ lukuunottamatta mitään ongelmia.


----------



## altazure

Minäkin olen kuullut sanaa _maannos_ käytettävän lähinnä geologisissa yhteyksissä, ja vaikka suunnilleen ymmärränkin mitä se tarkoittaa, en ole ikinä käyttänyt sitä itse puheessa tai kirjoituksessa, enkä tiedä sen tarkkaa määritelmää.

Ymmärrykseni perusteella ensimmäinen esimerkkisi "_Kumarruin ja otin kourallisen maannosta käteeni"_ kuulostaa väärältä, sillä luulen, että _maannos_ viittaa enemmän maaperän rakenteeseen kuin konkreettiseen maa-ainekseen.
"_Järven vierestä löytyy viljelyyn sopivaa maannosta_" kuulostaa siltä, että niin voisi periaatteessa sanoa. En tosin varmasti tiedä, voiko _maannoksella_ viitata tällaiseen asiaan, sillä en tiedä kuinka paljon maannos vaikuttaa viljeltävyyteen.
"_Multa ja hiesu ovat eri maannoksia"_. Uskoisin tämän olevan faktapohjaltaan väärin, sillä multa ja hiesu lienevät ennemmin maannoksen osia, erilaisia maa-aineksia, kuin _maannoksia_ itsessään.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

DrWatson said:


> En ole itse tätä sanaa ikinä ennen kuullutkaan


En minäkään.


----------



## sakvaka

Sana on minulle tuttu, koska se liittyy läheisesti opiskelemaani alaan.

Maannoksia ovat esimerkiksi _podsolimaannos, __ruskomaamaannos_, _terra rossa_, _tšernosemi _l. _mustamulta_ ja _aavikkomaannos_. Kuten edellä jo kerrottiin, maannos tarkoittaa siis maaperän pintarakennetta, jonka ilmasto, kasvillisuus, eläimet yms. muokkaavat rakenteeltaan tietynlaiseksi.

Oikeita olisivat esim. nämä lauseet:

_Ukrainan arojen maannos on erittäin sopivaa viljelyyn.
Podsolimaannos on niukkaravinteista, ja sitä syntyy havupuiden happamoittamille alueille.
_
Multa, hiesu, siltti, savi, sora ja hiekka ovat _maalajeja, _ei maannoksia. _Maaperä_ on kallioperän päällä sijaitseva, irtaimista maalajeista koostuva kerros.


----------



## Gavril

> Maannoksia ovat esimerkiksi _podsolimaannos, __ruskomaamaannos_, _terra rossa_, _tšernosemi _l. _mustamulta_ ja _aavikkomaannos_. Kuten edellä jo kerrottiin, maannos tarkoittaa siis maaperän pintarakennetta, jonka ilmasto, kasvillisuus, eläimet yms. muokkaavat rakenteeltaan tietynlaiseksi.



Miksi kutsutaan sitä maaperän osaa, johon ei vaikuta maanpinnan yläpuolinen ympäristö?

Onko oikein sanoa, että maannokset luokitellaan alueittain, pikemmin kuin kerroksittain, jne.? Toisin sanoen, voiko yksi maan alue sisältää useat maannokset, vai vain yhden?

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## sakvaka

Onko olemassa maaperän osaa, johon ei vaikuttaisi sen yläpuolinen ympäristö? Sadevesi imeytyy usein peruskallioon asti täyttäen sen kolot ja halkeamat ja muodostaen pohjavettä. Monissa maannoksissa itse peruskalliokin on rapautunut happaman sadeveden vaikutuksesta.

_Pohjamaa_ voi olla hakemasi käsite. Tosin pohjamaakin on usein osa maannosta.

Vierekkäisillä alueilla voi toki olla eri maannokset, mutta samalla alueella ei voi olla kahta maannosta yhtä aikaa, ellei ympäristöolosuhteissa (kasvillisuus, maalajit yms.) tapahdu siellä radikaalia muutosta pienessä mittakaavassa.

Maannokset erotellaan siis tavallaan alueen mukaan, koska ympäristö vaikuttaa aina siihen, millaiseksi maannos muodostuu. Itse sanoisin mieluummin, että maannokset luokitellaan maaperän pintarakenteen mukaan. Maannostutkimus on nimenomaan maaperän tutkimusta, vaikka siihen toki kuuluu myös syiden arviointi (mistä johtuu, että tällä alueella on juuri tällainen maannos?).


----------



## Gavril

Nyt olen perehtynyt _maannos-_käsitteeseen tietämättä edes, mikä vastaava englannin sana on.


----------

